# Überwinterung von Wasserhyazinthen und co



## tina (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe heute meinen Teich mehr oder weniger winterfest gemacht und bin natürlich auf meine Schwimmblattpflanzen gestoßen, die da wären: Wasserhyazinthen, Feenmoos und Wassersalat. Ein paar davon habe ich jetzt zwecks Überwinterung herausgenommen und sie in ca. 12 cm hohe "antike"Waschschüsseln gesteckt. Allerdings befürchte ich, daß das nicht tief genug sind. Blieben Pflanzenübertöpfe oder die Badewanne  . Hätte ja auch was, oder? Mit welcher Methode könnte es mir gelingen, die Wasserhyazinthen bei mir im Winter zum Blühen zu bringen?
Was mach ich mit dem Rest, der noch im Teich rumschwimmt? Abschöpfen und auf den Kompost werfen oder ganz einfach mal abwarten?
Viele liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Christian (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tina,
also ich denke mal das deine Waschschüssel ausreicht, soweit ich weiß brauchen sie nicht viel Wasser. Wichtig ist viel Licht und Wärme, ich hielt sie immer im Aquarium, sie vermehrten sie prächtig, das ganze Becken war voll!! Den Rest im Teich kanst du getrost auf den Kompost schmeissen ausser das Feenmoos, das soll bei Werner Wallner tw. überlebt haben, wenn auch nicht viel!


----------



## StefanS (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

zu flach sind die Schüsseln nicht - die Wasserhyazinthen wollen sich im Winter in Substrat verwurzeln. Also lehmigen Sand unten in die Schüssel geben. Christian hat es schon gesagt: Viiieeeeel Lich und Wärme wird gefordert. Obwohl es meine Wasserhyazinthen in dem beschriebenen GW vor zwei Jahren gut geschafft haben, sahen sie nicht mehr gut aus (erhebliche Pflanzenteile welk und vertrocknet) und sind auf den Kompost gewandert. __ Wassersalat/__ Muschelblume ist übrigens viel einfacher als die Hyas.

AAber, um ehrlich zu sein: Lohnt sich alles nicht, der Aufwand. Ich kaufe diese Pflanzen bei Bedarf einfach neu.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (12. Okt. 2004)

Hi Tina!

Also ich unternehme gerade den Versuch die Pflanzen (Hyas) im Kübel mit der tropischen Seerose zu überwintern. Temperaturen von min. 20°C und direktes Sonnenlicht + Zusatzbeleuchtung durch AQ-Lampe. Ich versuche diese im Übrigen schwimmend zu überwintern, in dem ich sie so nix vom Winter spüren lasse. Mal sehne obs klappt. 

Mehr gibts hier: 

In einem meiner Bücher steht noch, dass diese als Substrat zum Einwurzeln gerne "eine Menge Wasserpflanzenkompost (?!)" bevorzugen. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2004)

tina schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wasserhyazinthen, Feenmoos und __ Wassersalat.....



Hallo
diese Pflanzen rechtfertigen nicht den Aufwand
den Du treiben müsstest um Ihnen und...
 Dir  8)
 ein ein angenehmes Überwintern zu ermöglichen.

ALLES spricht dagegen 

-in Schalen kann man nicht annähernd die  benötigten Wasserwerte werden halten.
-nur 10 h Tageslicht durch senkrechte Glasscheiben ?!
(jede Scheibe schluckt ca 50%)
-elektrische Beleuchtung ist nur mit professionellen (teuren)Planzenleuchten möglich ,
Lichtspektrum und Wärmeabgabe passen so gar nicht !
- die Pflanzen reagieren untereinander und auf ihr Mileu
d.h. sie sollten in "größeren" Beständen und Behälten überwintern.

Wenn Du dann mit viel Glück und möglicherweise 
1000(eintausend) kwh  ärmer 
ein paar Kümmerlinge wieder in die Freiheit entlässt
und im Baumarkt 3 x größere Pflanzen für Zweifufzig 8) 
angeboten werden .......bist Du geheilt !

zumal Du Dir selbst  für ca 150 Tage ein private Möglichkeit schaffst

"beim Sterben zuzusehen" 
 


Erspar es Dir !


mfG
karsten.


----------



## StefanS (12. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

Karsten halt   !  Ein wenig drastisch ausgedrückt, ist aber voll und ganz das, was ich sagen wollte, aber nicht zu sagen wagte  .

Eine Kleinigkeit vielleicht noch: Es scheint Hyas verschiedener Herkunft zu geben: Solche, die jedes Jahr frisch importiert werden (z.B. aus Thailand); die sind unser Klima in keiner Weise gewohnt, blühen selten und sind wie von Karsten beschrieben nicht vernünftig über den Winter zu kriegen. Dann soll es aber noch akklimatisierte Pflanzen geben, die aus Gewächshäusern stammen; diese bekommt man erst reltiv spät im Jahr. Bei diesen _sollen _die Chancen der Überwinterung besser sein.

Ich würde auch jeweils neu kaufen, und zwar akklimatisierte, weil die recht zuverlässig blühen. Aus meinem Teich habe ich Hyas, __ Wassersalat und Co. im letzten Jahr verbannt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2004)

*re*

  :cry:   

ach komm !
DAS 
war doch noch artig , oder ?


----------



## StefanS (12. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

vor allem denke ich, dass das richtig und zutreffend war. "beim Sterben zusehen"   ! Ich habe mich zurückgehalten, weil ich nicht denen auf die Füsse treten wollte, die es unbedingt probieren wollen (und werden).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## tina (12. Okt. 2004)

Ihr seid ja sooooo gemein.....pö!
Jetzt will ich's natürlich unbedingt ausprobieren, und da ich roher Natur bin, macht es mir auch nix aus, Pflanzen beim Sterben zuzugucken. So!  
Ich befürchte ja trotzdem, daß Ihr recht habt, aber ob ich die jetzt alle auf einmal kompostiere, oder nach und nach......  
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## StefanS (12. Okt. 2004)

Jo, ich habe auch im Frühjahr kompostiert...  

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2004)

*kennt Ihr DEN ?*

völlig zusammenhangslos !!!

 kennt Ihr DEN ?

Der CIA sucht noch einen Auftragskiller.

Nach all den Hintergrund-Checks, Bewerbungsgesprächen und den üblichen körperlichen Belastungstests befinden sich drei Bewerber in der engeren Wahl: Zwei Männer und eine Frau.

Für den letzten Test bringt der Tester einen der Männer an eine große Stahltüre. Vor der Türe drückt er ihm eine Pistole in die Hand. "Wir müssen ganz sicher sein, dass Sie unseren Anweisungen Folge leisten." erklärt er ihm. "Unabhängig von den Umständen! Hinter dieser Türe sitzt Ihre Frau auf einem Stuhl. Bringen Sie sie um!" Der Kandidat sagt: "Das ist nicht Ihr Ernst. Ich werde meine Frau doch nicht umbringen!" "Dann sind Sie nicht der richtige Mann für unseren Job." erwidert der Tester.

Dem zweiten Mann werden dieselben Instruktionen gegeben. Er nimmt die Waffe und betritt den Raum. Nach drei Minuten kommt er wieder heraus, mit Tränen in den Augen. "Ich habe
es versucht, aber ich kann meine Frau nicht töten." Der Tester sagt ihm, dass er mit seiner Frau gehen könne, er entspräche nicht ihren Vorstellungen.

Zuletzt wird der Frau die Waffe gegeben und es wird ihr gesagt, dass sie ihren Mann in dem Raum töten solle. Sie nimmt die Pistole und geht in den Raum. Schüsse sind zu hören. Einer nach dem nächsten. Schreie, Krachen und heftiger Lärm. Lautes Schlagen gegen die Wand und Erschütterungen. Nach ein paar Minuten ist es still. Die Türe öffnet sich langsam und die
Frau kommt heraus. Sie wischt sich eine Schweissperle von der Stirn und sagt: "Diese Scheissknarre war nur mit Platzpatronen geladen! Ich musste ihn mit dem Stuhl erschlagen ...!"


----------



## tina (12. Okt. 2004)

Seht Ihr, jetzt wißt Ihr, mit wem Ihr es zu tun habt  
Tina


----------



## StefanS (12. Okt. 2004)

Man sollte Dir wohl keinen Stuhl anbieten  

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2004)

Guten Morgen,

@karsten
 

@ll

Also ich hab mir das mit dem tropischen Zeugs erst garnich angewöhnt. Ich liebäugele zwar mit tropischen Seerosen, aber ob ich es mache, weiss ich noch nicht, bin sehr skeptisch, ob das gutgeht   .

Den Sinn und Zweck von __ Wassersalat und Co versteh ich eh nicht, meistens blüht nix davon, da erfreu ich mich lieber an anderen Pflanzen im und am Teich, ohne das ich die Arbeit habe, laufend im Herbst rein und im Frühling rauszuschleppen.


----------



## Nestor (13. Okt. 2004)

Moin!

@karsten

Och da ich eh meine tropische Seerose überwinter hab ich die Hyas halt mal mit reingeschmissen. Sollten die nix werden ist halt guter "Kompost" für die Seerose und den Rest. Irgendwoher müssen die Nährstoffe ja schließlich kommen. Aber kaufen tu ich mir Dinger nimmer. Wollte sie halt nur einmal blühen sehen. 
So und nu redet mir mal meinen Optimismus nicht aus  
Wird schon irgendwie, auch wenn ich die Pflanzen dann mit der Lupe betrachten muss weil die mickrig sind. 

@Tommi

Also der tropischen Seerose gehts anscheinend recht gut bei mir. Scheint ne Blüte anzusetzen (wäre die erste dieses Jahr - endlich). Aber ich glaube die George T. Moore ist noch mit die "einfachste". Richtig anspruchsvoll sind doch die Australischen oder?! 

Naja werd im Frühjahr schon nicht lauter Kompost zu entsorgen haben....


----------



## Dr.J (14. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Hyazinthe und meine Muschelblumen in eine grosse Waschwanne mit viel Wasser getan und sie direkt am Fenster im warmen Keller platziert. Ich hoffe mal, dass sie dort den Winter überleben. Wenn nicht, dann muss ich neue kaufen.  :cry:


----------



## der_Martin (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung von Wasserhyazinthen und co*

Hallo hier im Forum. Ich habe auch mal eine Frage. Wir haben einen "Miniteich", eigentlich nicht viel mehr als ein Loch. Darin haben wir u.a. Wasserlilien. Das ganze ist leider so flach (15cm), daß es im Winter durchfrieren wird. Jetzt möchte ich die Wasserlilien auch aus dem teich nehmenen, habe aber überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie man Wasserpflanzen überwintert. Wie feucht brauchen sie es? brauchen sie Licht oder dunkelheit? Gibt es noch etwas zu beachten oder vielleicht sogar ein Tutorial? Wie sieht's mit den Temperaturen aus?

Danke.
der_Martin


----------



## Annett (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung von Wasserhyazinthen und co*

Hallo Martin,

zunächst: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Wenn Du mit Deinen "Wasserlilien" die gelbblütige _ Iris pseudacorus_ meinst, dann hast Du m.M.n. mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Du könntest sie einfach drin lassen, denn sie sollte als einheimische Pflanze das Einfrieren gut überstehen, oder aber Du nimmst sie raus und gräbst sie in der Rabatte nebenan im Boden ein. Sie wächst nämlich auch in normalem Gartenboden, wenn er denn feucht genug dafür ist.
Letzte Möglichkeit: Du nimmst sie raus, machst etwas feuchten Sand/Erde in einen Eimer und packst sie da rein. Braune Blätter entfernen! 
Das Ganze kommt dann in die Garage/Keller mit nicht so hohen Temperaturen... sollte auch funktionieren.

Also, such Dir eine Möglichkeit aus!


----------



## der_Martin (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung von Wasserhyazinthen und co*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

